# Einen Kreis ausschneiden in dem ein Video 2 läuft



## soul710 (11. Mai 2002)

Ich habe ein James Bond Video (Das Intro, AVI Format). Da ist ja immer der Kreis, in dem der James Bond läuft. Dieser Kreis bewegt sich auf dem Bild. Nun möchte ich in dem Kreis eine andere Person (ein anderes Video) laufen lassen. Wie geht sowas ? Mit welchem Programm ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Da benutzt du am Einfachsten Adobe AfterEffects oder Premiere.

Dort kannst du eine Maske mit nem weißen Kreis und schwarzem Rand(Bitmap) einfügen und man sieht nur das im Kreis.
Unter Transparenzeffekte.
Unter AE hast du mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, dürfte dich aber anfangs etwas überfordern.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Oh Shit ich hab das gerade falsch verstanden.

Also um das "Auge" zu behalten, musst du eine Maske anlegen die auf das Auge passt. Also nimm einen Frame des Videos, immportier den in Photoshop und mach daraus ne Maske. Also Schwarz-Weiß. Die legst du dann über Video2 und auf Video1 kommt dein Typ.


----------



## goela (13. Mai 2002)

Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, was ich ihm als Tip sagen könnte. Doch dann ist mir eingefallen, dass sich ja das Auge bewegt! Da wirds wohl etwas schwieriger! Also muss sich der Kreis mitbewegen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

After Effects: Maske mit jedem Frame bearbeiten.

Mit AE ist das total leicht. Mit Premiere kannst du eine bewegte Maske machen, ist aber sauschwer.


----------



## goela (13. Mai 2002)

Nun bei ULead gibt es dafür das Programm VideoPaint. Damit kann jeder Frame bepinselt werden. Es lassen sich auch Makros definieren bzw. aufzeichnen, die einem Arbeit abnehmen.


----------



## soul710 (13. Mai 2002)

Ah danke Jungs. Ich habs jetzt so gemacht, das ich in Premiere (After Effects hab ich nicht) einen Kreis gemacht habe, in dem das Video läuft. Den hab ich per Motion über das Bild bewegt. Einziges Problem: Ich hab den Kreis in einem Title gemacht, der Title ist ca. 700x300 Pixel gross, der Kreis viel kleiner. Jetzt läuf Video 2 nicht nur im Kreis, sondern in den ganzen 700xxxx Pixel. Somit kann ich Video 2 nicht auf den Kreis zentrieren. Wie kann ich das anders machen ?

Und nochwas. In dem James Bond Intro kommen die verschiedenen Namen der Darsteller etc., die werden nacheinander ganz normal eingeblendet. Kann man die auf irgendeine Weise entfernen ? Ich habs jetzt so gemacht das ich jeweils meine Schrift drüber gelegt hab, und einen Alpha Glow hinzugefügt hab, so das die Original Schrift schlicht verdeckt wird, aber das ist auch nicht so das wahre. Achso, ich hab Premiere 6 und Photoshop 6, kein AE oder ähnliches 


Dann noch eine letzte Frage, die zwar nicht so ganz ins Topic passt, aber trotzdem zum Videoschnitt gehört. Ich suche ein Programm in dem ich 140 Gesichter (einzelne Bilder) ineinander übergehenlassen kann. Also am Anfang des Videos sieht man Gesicht 1, aus dem dann Gesicht 2 entsteht, dann Gesicht 3 etc. Ihr kennt das sicher, dieser stufenlose Übergang von einem Gesicht zum anderen. Mit welchem Programm kann man sowas machen ?

Achso, das alles mach ich für unsere Abizeitung, bzw. das Video das bei unserem Abi Ball gezeigt wird. Bin da der Producer 

Achso, und *wenn ich schon mal am fragen bin*, es kennt nicht zufällig jemand einen Film, bei dem ein Auto einen ganz tiefen Abhang runterstürzt und explodiert ? Sollte von weit weg aufgenommen sein.

Das wars mit den Fragen. Vielleicht stell ich das Video dann schlussendlich auch mal online, dann könnt ihr euch mein Gewürge mal reinziehn


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

> Kann man die auf irgendeine Weise entfernen




Nein, es sei denn, du pinselt die aus jedem Bild raus  



> Ich suche ein Programm in dem ich 140 Gesichter (einzelne Bilder) ineinander übergehenlassen kann



Machs doch auch mit Premiere. Immer eine weiche Blende und die morphen vor sich hin.




> bei dem ein Auto einen ganz tiefen Abhang runterstürzt und explodiert ?



Doch eigentlich in allen Bonds oder nicht?


----------



## goela (14. Mai 2002)

Willst Du es so haben wie bei Michael Jackson's Video Black & White?
Es gibt spezielle MorphingProgramme, die das können. Als Freeware gibt's auch welches, dass Bilder von Einem zum Anderen richtig umrechnet und Umblendung als AVI speichert! Ist aber sicherlich relativ aufwendig! Probiers deshalb erst mal mit Bubis Vorschlag und weicher Blende!


----------



## soul710 (14. Mai 2002)

Ok, ich werde es probieren. Das morphen brauch ich für ein Video das im Hintergrund laufen wird, eine endlosschleife, während Musik spiel oder so. Dabei sollen die Gesichter der Abitur Stufe morphen 

Und das mit dem Auto.. ich hab schon geguggt, in dem Bond den ich grad da hatte war nix, aber ich schau mal in anderen. Einer der mit die Abi Zeitung macht hat 200 Filme auf CD da...

Naja, das wird ne geile Action Szene die wir drehen. Einer von uns hat nen alten Corsa, der verschrottet werden soll, deshalb wird das mit dem gedreht 
Bei uns in der Nähe auf nem Berg wird der dann mit 20km/h fahren (also richtig action geladen...), dann aus dem Auto hechten und das Auto stürzt Berg runter. Da dort kein Berg ist, sondern nur ein 1m Abhang, schwenkt die Kamera hoch, das es so aussieht als ob der Wagen runterfällt... LOL. Dann komm ein Schnitt, und die Szene mit dem stürzenden Auto aus dem Film wird abgespielt..
Hab mir kurz überlegt, ob wir als Stürz-Szene aus Indiana Jones 3 nehmen, da wo in der Wüste der Panzer die KLippen runterstürzt... loooooool
Das wird richtig geil, in wirklichkeit ein 1m Abhang, und im Film fällt das Auto hunderte Meter... löööööööl


Ups, ich schweife ab. Falls das mit Premiere & dem Morphen nicht klappt, was gibt es denn für Programme die das gut können ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Mai 2002)

Pass bloß auf, dass das nachher realistisch wirkt und ihr das arme Auto nicht umsonst verschrottet habt. Der Szenenwechsel kann sehr hart und damit unglaubwürdig werden. Also such dir ne richtige Szene raus. Gleiches Licht, gleiche Gegend usw.


----------



## goela (15. Mai 2002)

Vor allem such Dir einen richtigen "Stuntman", der auch wirklich aus dem Auto kommt. Nicht dass er wie bei "Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun" (James Dean) mit den Abhang fährt! He, vielleicht kannst Du ja diese Szene brauchen? Ist aber leider bei Nacht!


----------



## soul710 (21. Juni 2002)

Hab eine Szene gefunden, aus "Täglich grüsst das Murmeltier" 
Da stürzt ein roter Pickup den Berg runter & explodiert. Bei uns fährt ein roter Corsa mit 20km/h einen leichten Abhang runter, meint ihr der Schnitt ist zu hart ? 

Ne, perfekt wird das sowieso nicht, macht nichts wenn das etwas schlecht aussieht, ausserdem wirds lustig... besonders die Outtakes...


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2002)

Genau! Die Szene kenne ich! Ist mir gar nicht mehr eingefallen.

Richtig Outtakes sind echt am Besten - vor allem die von der Bullyparade!


----------



## soul710 (22. Juni 2002)

Ich werd das Video mal online stellen wenns fertig ist..., und wenns nicht zu gross wird. Das eine Intro allein ist 22 MB


----------



## MoMo (22. Juni 2002)

gespannt sei **


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Juni 2002)

<---- auch sehr gespannt ist.


----------



## soul710 (24. Juni 2002)

Boah, After Effects is echt der Hammer. Damit hab ich den grünen Rahmen vom Intro weggekriegt, ausserdem fällt das Auto nen Berg runter dens gar nicht gibt....

Man sieht zwar, dass es gefakt ist, aber was solls. Ich bin kein Profi, ich find es gut


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. Juni 2002)

Na dann gib doch mal bitte ganz schnell her.


----------



## goela (24. Juni 2002)

....ja, lass rüberwachsen! Will ich sehen!


----------



## soul710 (24. Juni 2002)

Is noch nich ganz fertig, ausserdem die Szene allein geht nur ein paar sekunden, das muss ich noch in den Film packen 

Hat jemand Space mit ein paar Hundert MB ? Wird schwer das auf meinen kleinen Lycos Account zu uppen 

Also Freitag ist stichtag, da läufts abends in der Halle, also könnte ichs ab da verschicken...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Juni 2002)

Ich könnte eventuell 50MB frei machen. Die sind dann aber auf Puretec also sehr schnell; mal schauen. 

Schreib mal ne PM an mich oder piep mich in ICQ an.


----------



## MoMo (28. Juni 2002)

Ähm.. wenn du eine Flat hast, wie wäre es denn mit EDONKEY, da kann man so Filme und größere Dateien ganz wunderbar übertragen (Ursprungzweck, mittlerweile findet man ja auch Spielfilme ;-) ;-))


----------



## soul710 (29. Juni 2002)

Gestern war die Aufführung....  
Und die Technik hatte reihenweise Probleme.... 

Wir mussten 4 Sachen machen, 1) diverse Videos abspielen, 2) Sounds abspielen, 3) einfache Bilder nacheinander projizieren und 4) ein Fragespiel in HTML anzeigen (IE vollbild). 1) haben wir mit dem PowerDivX player gemacht, 2) per Windows Explorer (win2000), 3) mit Power Point und 4) mit dem Internet Explorer. Das Problem war, wir hatten einen Beamer für die Leinwand und einen Monitor, beides an einer eigenen Graka. Jetzt war es schwierig, z.B. das Video statt auf Monitor auf die Leinwand zu kriegen, und gleichzeitig noch in Vollbild starten, dann wenn der erste Clip rum ist pause zu drücken, und beim nächsten Clip das ganze möglichst immer noch auf Leinwand und in vollbild zu haben....

Naja, 1 dicke Panne gab es und mehrere kleine...  

Die ersten Clips, Sounds und das Power Point Zeug lief gut, doch dann hat der Video Player nicht mehr mitgemacht, er wollte partout nicht auf der Leinwand auf Vollbild schalten. Also lief es ganz klein... hat kaum jemand gesehn. Wir haben dann in der Pause den Rechner neu gestartet, was wohl der grösste Fehler war...
Wir mussten alle Programme neu starten und richtig positionieren, dass alles bereit zum abspielen war, dann mussten wir eine neue Playlist in den Videoplayer laden, wo dann der falsche abspann reinkam, der hatte nur 100kbyte, und lief nur 2 sek, wir hatten den falschen erwischt... =(

Aber gut, ich sag mal so, keiner von uns war Profi, wir hatten uns gestern erst überlegt, wie wir genau alles machen, wir hatten nämlich keine richtige Probe vorher...
Um 14:00 war Generalprobe, da wussten wir die genau Abfolge noch nicht... ich dachte hinterher kommen noch 1-2 Proben, war leider nicht so. Das lief dann so, dass wir während der "generalprobe" den Ablauf mitgeschrieben haben, und uns dann überlegt haben wie wir alles machen.
Es hätte alles perfekt geklappt, wir hätten kein Neustart und nix gebraucht wenn der Scheiss Videoplayer auf Vollbild gespielt hätte...  

Aber gut, es war trotzdem mega-lustig und den meisten hats gefallen. Die Szenen auf der Bühne wurden gefilmt, bzw. der ganze Abend wurde gefilmt, ich werd das mal alles zusammenschneiden und ein Video draus machen wenn ich Zeit hab, aber am Montag gehts erstmal zum Bund  

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe ;-)


----------

